# Skinning a squirrel



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Season is about here, Sept 15th Monday and I plan on filling the freezer up with some great eating Squirrel this fall. Has been several years since I did any amount of squirrel hunting and have heard of a different method than the slit in the back and pulling the skin both ways.
You tube has a bunch of video's to watch. Some the hunter is really slick and can skin a squirrel about as fast as you can say skin a squirrel and is done neat and clean with the slit behind & under the tail. A bunch are worth watching just to see *WHAT NOT TO DO*. And if you are planning on adding your video ad some lighting.

First thing is to have a very sharp knife small enough you can handle it properly. 
Second it to make the cut under the tail and break or cut the tail bone also make a cut part way around the rear legs to start the hide separation from them.
Then it is just a matter of having a good base to lay the squirrel on and be able to hold the tail with your heel.

4 more days and I am chomping at the bit and have a pound of bacon standing by to wrap some squirrels in.





 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is tho only way I clean them... takes about 3 seconds...


----------

